# Here's a couple for Mike



## ronfritz (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some hummer pics but I still can't get them to land on my hand like you.


----------



## natureman (Sep 10, 2016)

Really nice photos.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Super shots!  You need to whisper just right according to Mike!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome!  I hope I make time to shoot hummers soon!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 28, 2016)

Really great pics. What camera and lens were you using? Nice detail


----------

